# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζεται: Galaxy Note 4 (χαλασμένη μητρική)

## mixalis1988

Χαρίζεται το παραπάνω τηλεφωνώ σε όποιον το χρειάζεται για ανταλλακτικά. Το τηλέφωνο είναι σε πολύ κατάσταση χωρίς γρατζουνιές, με το πενάκι του και λειτουργικη οθονη/digitizer. Το τηλεφωνώ έχει χαλασμένη μητρική. Το έχω 2 χρόνια στην άκρη και προκείμενου να μην πάει στην ανακύκλωση χαρίζεται.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει π.μ. Παραλαβή από Βόρεια προάστεια (Μαρούσι, Κηφισιά, Ερυθραία κλπ)
προτεραιότητα έχουν τα παλιά μέλη του φόρουμ.

----------

vasilllis (23-08-19)

----------


## moutoulos



----------

